# Long HDMI Cable



## titomc (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi, I am new also and am trying to find out what is the BEST long HDMI cable to buy for a long cable run? Any idea anyone ? My Play Station3 keeps losing my picture. Iam going 45' from my PS3 to my INfocus projector. My DirecTV does fine but my PS3 keeps losing its picture. I think my cableis losing the signal. Anyone have an idea about my problem? The PS3 works fine any where else in my house(Sony LCD 50" or 42" Sharp Aquos). So the only thing I can think of is my cable is losing video. Thanks, titomc


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you using the same cable for DirecTV and for the PS3? If it works for one it should work for the other. If it's the same cable I'd suspect something other than the cable.


I've bought almost all of my cables from monoprice and have never had an issue with any of them. Ram Electronics also carries longer cables at a very nice price. And they're a forum sponsor! :T

mech


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

When you get out to these lengths the different components can behave differently with the same cable. One unit may have a little less output than the other and the loss of the cable could be significant to one and not the other. 

To solve a problem like this, you need to simply try some different cables. Get rid of any adapters, minimize sharp bends, and look for cables with larger diameter conductors and better shielding. More expensive is not always better, and make sure that any vendor will take back a cable that does not work for your application.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Monoprice.

Here's an article you might find interesting: http://www.audioholics.com/education/cables/long-hdmi-cable-bench-tests/hdmi-cable-testing-results


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Is your projector 720p or 1080p?

If it's only 720p (or 1080i) you could remove the 1080p option from the PS3 video set up so that it doesn't send 1080p for the projector to process and downsample. This could be why your DirecTV works as it is only 1080i or less and would only have stereo or Dolby Digital (less bandwidth on the cable).

Otherwise a nice thick HDMI cable from monoprice might do the trick. You might need a signal booster at the projector end like this one.


----------

